# Beware of the THIEVES in the Inlet



## TailStalker (Aug 26, 2009)

Went out today for the first time in awhile only to return to a smashed divers side door glass, wallet,money,radar, 2TLD 20's mounted on Allstar rods...all gone! Pissed to say the least! Credit card co called while the cops were there to tell me that the freaking thief's were using my cc at walmart! Just scheduled the glass replacement for Friday another $200.00 bux. Heard a lot about break-ins at the marina area, this is the first I have had trouble at the oyster shell landing. 2hrs on the water about $1200.00 dollars, 15 minutes with the scumbag that was in my truck.....PRICELESS!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, that sucks. i always put wallet, money, keys and cell in dry bag and into the hatch. hope they caught the scumbag at wal-mart


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Damn, I would never figured problems there. I've been planning on going there some weekend cause I'm thing of getting a yak, & wanted to talk w/some owners about pros & cons. Oh well, I'll be in a white pick up w/piperacks, so don't shoot.


----------



## TailStalker (Aug 26, 2009)

smoldrn said:


> Damn, I would never figured problems there. I've been planning on going there some weekend cause I'm thing of getting a yak, & wanted to talk w/some owners about pros & cons. Oh well, I'll be in a white pick up w/piperacks, so don't shoot.


I fish my yak outa there 2/3 times a week without indecent until now. Be happy to answer any questions i can about the up coming yak purchase. I have a WS ride135 and love the thing.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

What inlet you referring to please??tks


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Tailstalker-check your pms


----------



## TailStalker (Aug 26, 2009)

landlocked said:


> What inlet you referring to please??tks


Murrells Inlet. Auto/boat break-in's have been out of control.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

boat ramps are easy pickin's . specially if they see you launch..or if you got a trailer..they know you cant see them, and they know ur gone for a while...



sucks


----------



## TailStalker (Aug 26, 2009)

next time they see that empty trailer i may be in the weeds looking at it as well


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

TailStalker said:


> next time they see that empty trailer i may be in the weeds looking at it as well


thats what im talkin about. have fun for about 5 minutes, then call the cops.


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

We have done that. launched the boat and had some buddies watch the lot lets just say we didn't need the cops, they needed a hospital


Jeff:fishing:


----------

